# MK 677, HGH and water retention oh my!



## chicken_hawk

So, in my log I reported of some rapid water wt gain and am going to go into more detail here so I can get some feedback. Some three weeks ago, I got started on what I believe to be some good hgh. I ran it at 5iu ed (for a month) then one week later I added 1cc of mk 677 ed. I proceeded to gain 10 lbs in 7 days.  With that came back cramping which was constant, other muscles cramping and looked like a whale. It was hard to squat and dead, but I had a few good days. Basically,  it was unbearable. 

Soooo, like a dumby I self medicated by adding some potassium. My lifts went in the shitter over night. My buddy said, I likely developed hyperkalamia and needed to stop asap before I got a heart attack. So, I stopped everything and lost the 10 lbs in 3 days. I feel better now and will find out tomorrow if my strength returns since hyperkalemia is associated with muscle weakness.

Now, I am just doing 5iu hgh on training days.

Hawk


----------



## psych

Dude I'm taking mk677 and gained a shit ton of water weight!!! I'm done for the next couple of days to get it off so i can sleep. tect book fluid volume overload. Will run again at half strength.


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> Dude I'm taking mk677 and gained a shit ton of water weight!!! I'm done for the next couple of days to get it off so i can sleep. tect book fluid volume overload. Will run again at half strength.



I hear yah man...I got 4 bottles in my medicine cab gaining dust. Screw that stuff.

Hawk


----------



## ajdos

I do 25 mg twice a day, never got any H20. I have heard guys talk about it but it seems and individual genetic thing like so many of these type issues.


----------



## psych

Yeah I'm dropping that shit for the next few days and added some aldactone to help piss it out. Go low salt and carb with lots of water to help me piss.  

I'm gonna go back on at half strength and just really really watch my diet.


----------



## rAJJIN

Interesting.
Ive been thinking of trying the Mk677 based on some of the reviews and IGF scores guys are reporting.

so 1cc per day and it just blew you up with water and cramps?
like dbol x 100?

how much is 1cc? it comes in liquid form from research companys?


----------



## psych

rAJJIN said:


> Interesting.
> Ive been thinking of trying the Mk677 based on some of the reviews and IGF scores guys are reporting.
> 
> so 1cc per day and it just blew you up with water and cramps?
> like dbol x 100?
> 
> how much is 1cc? it comes in liquid form from research companys?



1cc is 25 mg.  Some guys take before bed, I did and it just reveed me up and I would be up all night eating. I blew up not watching my diet. 238 to 255.  I'm on aldactone pissing it out and gonna start over trying to eat a shit load cleaner and just run 12.5 mg. 
-Recovery is insane
-strength is awesome
-just insatiable hunger
-I went hypo alot
-Just always full and hard.


----------



## Elvia1023

This stuff is strong but most only gain a few pounds of water. As mentioned it is a genetic thing (obviously diet for some too). I would recommend 12.5mg like Psych plans to do next time. Splitting the dose am/pm should help too. Honestly this stuff felt stronger than 10IU of the best UG HGH around. That isn't really a good thing though cos I literally had to stop it as I could barely function in the day (massive fatigue). I will be doing the same (lower dose)when I use it again. I think gradually building up the dose is best with this. The fact there are guys running 50mg+ of this stuff shows just how genetic it is... baffles me how they can still go about their day to day lives at that high a dose.


----------



## JennyHaskins

The water retension from HGH is due to increased secretion of a hormone called -ADH (anti- diuretic hormone) and like HGH it comes from the posterior pituitary gland.


----------



## chicken_hawk

ajdos said:


> I do 25 mg twice a day, never got any H20. I have heard guys talk about it but it seems and individual genetic thing like so many of these type issues.



Most likely, I tend to gain water on anything but never like on this stuff. I literally could not bend over and for a contractor and Pler that just wont do.

Hawk


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey, just saw this. I was going through the same water issue with 1cc of mk at night. RussianStar jumped into my log and told me to add 200 mcgs of IGF LR3 (no DAC) at night. It ended the water issue over night after one injection. Ya might want to try that?

CG


----------



## pesty4077

I had some water weight, but I am also on a mild diuretic from my Doctor. I liked it overall.


----------



## Elvia1023

pesty4077 said:


> I had some water weight, but I am also on a mild diuretic from my Doctor. I liked it overall.



Pesty you look great in your new avatar


----------



## psych

After every one helping me out I got my waater weight down. Feet stay a lil swollen but i got compression hoes....from the unit utility room...shhhh don't tell 

Eat clean and I started taking it at night.....way fuckin better!!! I STILL GET HUNGRY  but it's more managable now.  Been running 25mg since i started and just got 4 more bottles.

The igf things throws me off cause if gh is turned off by igf then wouldn't the mk677 be pointless then? I mean if your taking igf-lr3 wouldn't it just make mk677 pointless then?  I'm starting to lean out alot from this, and just started my next cycle. So i'm pumped to see where i end up in this phase of my training


----------



## johnjuanb1

psych said:


> After every one helping me out I got my waater weight down. Feet stay a lil swollen but i got compression hoes....from the unit utility room...shhhh don't tell
> 
> Eat clean and I started taking it at night.....way fuckin better!!! I STILL GET HUNGRY  but it's more managable now.  Been running 25mg since i started and just got 4 more bottles.
> 
> The igf things throws me off cause if gh is turned off by igf then wouldn't the mk677 be pointless then? I mean if your taking igf-lr3 wouldn't it just make mk677 pointless then?  I'm starting to lean out alot from this, and just started my next cycle. So i'm pumped to see where i end up in this phase of my training



Daily use of MK-677 has shown to push igf1 higher and higher, even at the one year mark igf1 keeps going up if you dose 25mg everyday.
The first day you take MK-677 your hgh peaks as high as 70. Next igf1 increases so they hgh spikes only go up to around 10-16 but igf1 keeps increasing which causes dramatic results in lean muscle gain and fat loss.


----------

